# My First Can-Motor Conversion



## AZ-Flyer

I just completed my first can-motor conversion on American Flyer 4-4-2 #300. I was very pleased with the performance of the can-motor and electronic "E" unit. The 4-4-2 can-motor ran at a "snail pace" with my ZW transformer set at 6 volts. The "E" unit didn't miss a beat any place on my layout.

I'm ready to do my next conversion. Has anyone else every done any other conversions running a can- motor on AC with a Dallee "E" unit. I would like to here the Pros & Cons on your conversions of American Flyer with can-motors.

Here is a link to the photos and installation:

AZ-Flyer


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Did you do the fitting of the motor yourself, or did you buy a kit to install it? I know for O-gauge stuff, there is a guy named Frank Timko that swaps out AC motors for DC can motors at a reasonable price.


----------



## Reckers

A-Z, I checked out your blog and was very impressed---you guys are doing great stuff and the blog is excellent!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AZ-Flyer

Reckers said:


> A-Z, I checked out your blog and was very impressed---you guys are doing great stuff and the blog is excellent!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks for the complement. I have added you to a list of followers of "Valley of the Sun" S-Gaugers. Can you give me a site I can link your club photos, your web site, or videos too.

AZ-Flyer

"Valley of the Sun" S-Gaugers Informational Blog Site

"Valley of the Sun" S-Gaugers Club Web 
Site

My Classic American Flyer Cabinet-top Layout Blog Site


----------



## AZ-Flyer

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Did you do the fitting of the motor yourself, or did you buy a kit to install it? I know for O-gauge stuff, there is a guy named Frank Timko that swaps out AC motors for DC can motors at a reasonable price.


I ordered the kit "SNS-Combo-Full" from Port Lines Hobby Supply. It comes with the can-motor, #400 Dallee Reverse unit, wiring, and instructions to follow. The installation took me about two hours (first time). 

Here is a link to the photos I took of the installation:


Az-Flyer


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice move, the can motors do provide much better low speed performance. I have mostly can motors in my stuff, but I have a couple that I'm considering converting if I can justify the price.


----------



## markjs

Because I have no knowledge or skills regarding repairs, etc., I sent a number of my locomotives to S-n-S Trains in Boise, ID, for can motors and Dallee reversing units (for AC operation.) Included were a 350, 302, 307, 290, 293, 283, 21084, and maybe some others. I found their prices to be very reasonable. I gave Steve so much business that he sent me a 283 as a Christmas gift one year! I am truly pleased with the results; those Gilbert reversing units are a pain in the butt. Also, I like the feature of the engine always starting in forward after 6 seconds of no power. I just wish I could do the work myself. GO FOR IT, AND ENJOY HASSLE-FREE MODEL RAILROADING.


----------



## AZ-Flyer

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Nice move, the can motors do provide much better low speed performance. I have mostly can motors in my stuff, but I have a couple that I'm considering converting if I can justify the price.


I try and keep my conversions to the trains that need the "E" units replaced along with the motors. In that way on can justify the cost. If I have the parts I will restore it back to original condition. 

AZ-Flyer


----------

